# Anyone use MagTech Blueline pistol ammo?



## mrvmax (Nov 9, 2006)

Cabelas sells it for $9 a box (.40). even with shipping it is cheaper than the Winchester White Box at Walmart.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They sell Magtech reloads down at the range I go to, and I have shot a ton of it without any problems.


----------

